# I found a wonderful groomer!



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brody's new haircut is sooooo cute. She couldn't fix the chopped clippered hair on his front legs from his surgery and IVs (see the thread Beware of Marbles), but he's otherwise perfect. She spent hours with him, charged very little, and is works from her home so he didn't suffer the trauma of the last grooming experience. She has been grooming a friend's poodle for years, and he loves her.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Brody looks adorable! I really like his face. Wish she lived near me!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I think Brody looks quite handsome in his new do..it is such a relief to find that perfect groomer. You and Brody must be in heaven!! Trish


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! What a cutie!!!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a face shot. I love being able to see his eyes again!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Brody looks adorable!! How lucky you are to have found a groomer that he likes and can give him a low stress grooming experience!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Brody looks happy with his new cut too! What a pretty face he has!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a terrific puppy cut!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - you can tell a lot of loving care went into that cut - it's adorable. He looks so soft and silky. Love the colors you can see now.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lucky you to get a great groomer who grooms from home. Brody is adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Brody came out great! I would love a home groomer. That sounds much more relaxing than a shop experience. I think you found a good one!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who posted pics of your puppy cuts with permission to copy the photos. I used several to show her what I had in mind for Brody. This group is the best!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I love Brody's cut! You are so lucky to find someone that is good and the experience is good. Where in Oregon is this groomer? I am in southeastern Washington, still looking for a good groomer.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

She's in Gresham. She only charged me $20 (I gave her $30!) for the bath, cut and blow dry. She didn't trim his coat much (per our discussion) but did an impeccable job with his face, feet, and bottom, as well as trimming his chest and shaving his armpits of any mats. She takes the grooming very seriously; and really seems to see her job as a sort of calling. If you send me a private message, I'll call her and see if she is taking any more clients.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great haircut. Brody is one handsome dude!


----------

